# Racycle 16"



## anger (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone know how to I.D. The year and value of my 16" RACYCLE BIKE? If so pleas take a look at the pic's in my Gallery... Thanks...


----------



## anger (Jul 15, 2012)

*Racycle*

Is there a RACYCLE god on this site???


----------



## Wcben (Jul 15, 2012)

Yours is later, from after the Time when Columbia bought the name.  Most of us that are into Racycles favor the early ones that were built by the Miami Cycle company in Middletown Ohio.. generally 1895 - 1915, yours is much newer.  Blue Nelson is the man who's usually recognized as the early Racycle expert although there's a hell of a pool of knowledge here.  You might also want to try Brian Doan who has The Racycle Crank blog, he might have some info on the newer varieties too.


----------

